# Basque: One month with you was like one second..



## marisobsession

Again I need some help from you with Basque. You really are awesome for taking time! My friend and I met a month ago and it was one of the best times in my life. I want to write:

"One month with you was like one second - the most valuable second I spent."

I hope it is not too difficult to translate this... I'd be very grateful...  Thank you!


----------



## jazyk

Segundua bezalako hilabetea zurekin zen - pasatu dudan segundu baliodunena zen.

Jazyk


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

Hmm... Would anyone enthusiastic enough care to maybe explain me the grammatic components of this sentence? I would love to understand better the syntax of those sneaky basques...  

Andreas


----------



## ezinsinistu

Zurekin, hilabete bat segundu bakar bat bezala izan zen. Igaro dudan segundurik onena.
(I don´t know how to translate valuable in this context. I´ve put it like "the best second...")


----------



## jazyk

> Hmm... Would anyone enthusiastic enough care to maybe explain me the grammatic components of this sentence? I would love to understand better the syntax of those sneaky basques...
> 
> Andreas



If my rendition is right, parsing it would be like:

Segundua - segundu (second) + the article marker a
bezalako - conjunction like
hilabetea - hilabete (month) + the article marker a
zurekin - with you: zure (you) + kin (with)
zen - past of izan, to be

pasatu - verb in the infinitive, to pass/to spend
dudan - dut, auxiliary for transitive verbs with singular direct objects + an, a kind of relative pronoun
segundu - second
baliodunena - balioduden (valuable) + the article marker a 
zen - see above.

Like this?

Jazyk


----------



## marisobsession

Thank you guys! Why's there such a huge difference between the translation by jazyk and by ezinsinistu? Is it because Basque is such a flexible language?


----------



## illerdi

jazyk said:


> Segundua bezalako hilabetea zurekin zen - pasatu dudan segundu baliodunena zen.
> 
> Jazyk


 
Sorry Jazyk but the first part is not correct. The second part is not too bad but we don't use "baliodunena" very much.

ezinsinistu's translation is perfect! I also would translate "the most valuable" like "onena".

Hope it helps!


----------

